# Windows Live Messenger Wont sign in!!



## Antony-Ward (Jul 10, 2007)

It just refuses to sign in.

I keep getting the error message

"We were unable to sign you into Windows Live Messenger, possibly because of a problem with your internet connection. Please try again later.

To let us try and trouble shoot the prolem click the trouble shoot button.

Error Code: 80072745"

when i click troubleshoot i get the little green tick next to IP, Default gatewat, Hosts File, DNS, Proxy Server and Key Ports.

The only ones that dont have anything at all next to them is IE's offline setting and Wireless. 

So from what i see there everything is fine, so i have no idea why its not signing in. :upset:

Thanks for any help


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Antony


Is Live Messenger OK now? If not ...

1) Sometimes its just a problem with the servers, not your PC. Check with others & see if they are having the same problem.
2) Of course, make sure that when you click on the "Tools" icon in your Vista IE7 toolbar that "Work Offline" doesn't have a checkmark next to it -- if it does, uncheck it.
3) If you have broadband, reset a) your broadband 'modem', and b) your router. Then reboot Vista, and try your sign-in again.
4) If you have a software firewall active, make sure that Live! Messenger is set to "always allow" (or similiar settings).
5) Virus activity can also cause such errors - so make sure to scan for malware.
6) Make sure your Vista Cryptographic Service is "Started" and is set to "Automatic". You can also try stopping & restarting the service.
7) Some users report that enabling the UPnP service can help.
8) Check in your EventViewer logs to get more details that coincide with the Live Messenger error.

There are other suggested fixes, but since the error is fairly generic & can be due to several different things: it's best to try the simplest cures first.

Hopefully you're OK already, and I've just been practicing my typing.
Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

